# How easy was it for you?



## mazda_tom (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello all.

Trying to get insurance for a 33 GTR seems to be daunting.

My father, aged 46 obvioulsy needs insurance, and also, will do it lawfully (declare everything).

What I am interested in, is where did you all get hassle free insurance quotations, where you declared all modifications?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

your 46 year old father should get cover easily from A-plan

http://www.aplan.co.uk/

but if you are looking to be a named driver and your young, he will come unstuck

mook


----------

